# Can this table be made stable?



## Oreke (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to make something similar to the table shown in the attached pictures. How can I connect the legs to the table top so that it's stable and doesn't sway side-to-side across the length.

In the pics, I don't see any L-shaped brackets or screws? Is it possible to make that table sturdy?

Thanks,
oreke


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tight fitting through tenons would help, but the design doesn't do much to resist racking.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice clean design. Looks good in a picture.

I would not want to have this in my home though. As Phaedrus said, it will be difficult to prevent racking.

If I were building this, I would change the design and would add a stretcher between the legs attached to the top of the table. This would not get in the way of anyone's feet, but would make this a lot more resistant to racking.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would make two or three 1/4" steel plates 3" wide and about 2" longer than the leg is thick and screw it to the leg and then to the top. I would mortise it through the leg so it is flush.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe I would make two or three 1/4" steel plates 3" wide and about 2" longer than the leg is thick and screw it to the leg and then to the top. I would mortise it through the leg so it is flush.


That's what I would do. It's how this hatch cover table is. It does have a slight racking in it, but adding a stretcher like someone has suggested would help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If I HAD to make it exactly that way .....*

Here's what I'd do. I'd make a mortise in the under side of the top as deep as possible without going through the top surface and as long as possible without extending beyond the legs and then make a similar mortise in the legs, maybe a bit deeper.
Then I'd fit a spline or tenon into the top and glue it and finally glue the legs to the top and the tenon. I'm relying on the tenon to prevent racking and the glue to hold things together.... it ain't a great way to make wood table legs at 90 degrees with no other attachments or fasteners, but it looks cool. :yes: Minimalist Design sorta.
I might even mortise the entire leg section into the top and eliminate the tenon that way. In fact, I like that idea way better. 

If I were allowed to have plugs in the top surface then counter bored lag screws and washers would be my next choice. I would probably use a different darker wood for the plugs and emphasize them rather than "hide" them. :blink:


----------



## jeffsw6 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oreke said:


> In the pics, I don't see any L-shaped brackets or screws? Is it possible to make that table sturdy?


There could be brackets which are simply hidden.

You can't tell if the legs might be hollow just by looking at a picture of the finished table. For that matter, there could be slots cut into the inside (invisible) of the lumber and metal L or T brackets inserted into them before anything is glued.

Not saying this is how the table in the picture is made, but there are creative ways to hide a bracket if you really want to. You can do cool things with a slot-cutting router bit and a plunge to get the cut started, like having a dado slot with stops at both ends.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

1/4" strap recessed into the bottom of the table top with 4 holes drilled and tapped for 3/8" all thread. drill holes all the way through the legs bottom to top. counter sink for washers and nuts. run all thread through legs into top. use large washers and nuts in counter bore to tighten the legs. use the same holes to attach non marring feet.


----------



## Oreke (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It seems there are a few things I can try to do. The easiest thing may be to do the darker plugs on top of the table, almost as accents. It also seems like drilling all the way through the legs and tightening the legs to 1/4" steel under the table would be pretty sturdy. How would you drill all the way through the legs? Maybe make a couple of channels on two pieces before gluing them together?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

that would probably be the easiest. you can drill using a 18" bit from both ends or a bit extender from one end. but doing it that way, you would to make a jig to align the bit.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Oreke said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. It seems there are a few things I can try to do. The easiest thing may be to do the darker plugs on top of the table, almost as accents. It also seems like drilling all the way through the legs and tightening the legs to 1/4" steel under the table would be pretty sturdy. How would you drill all the way through the legs? Maybe make a couple of channels on two pieces before gluing them together?


The idea I had was to mortice the steel plates into the leg like a hinge and then just screw the legs to the table top from the underneath side.


----------



## Oreke (Dec 14, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> The idea I had was to mortice the steel plates into the leg like a hinge and then just screw the legs to the table top from the underneath side.


Yes, thank you very much for the drawing. That is definitely one of the methods I am seriously considering ( haven't started, yet  ). The question I was asking earlier was about the suggestion to use all thread all the way through the legs to connect to a tapped metal plate under the table. Very similar to your method, except for the connection of the legs to the plate.


----------

